# Photo Phobia



## Opher

Post the best picture you have of some one that runs when they see a camera.




(Click for large unedited)


(I have better ones but im on my laptop and they are on my desktop)

Snapshots welcome in this thread


----------



## javier




----------



## DadeCountyAnthony




----------

